# If you had Beta's or HCG checked at 5 weeks can you share?



## WantaBelly

For those of you who had your Beta levels or HCG levels checked at 5 weeks can you share your #'s please? I know everyone is different but I just had them drawn today and will have a # tomorrow. Of course I will have to have a follow up on Wed. as well to see if they are rising properly.


----------



## fayefirth

my first draw was at 4+6 and they were 1516, 2 days later they were 4618 xx


----------



## momof3bears

Mine were 156 the first time they were done, which was before my missed period. Second time was 4000 at almost 5 weeks


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine at 5 weeks 4 days were 7400 then at 5weeks 6 days were 13680


----------



## victoria7790

Mine were around 3500 at 4 weeks + 6 days x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

My first one was 37.2 my second at 4w1d was170.3 at 5w1d it was 2420.


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm patiently waiting the phone call with my #'s. Ok maybe not patiently...... Now I'm just trying to kill time.


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope they are good x


----------



## WantaBelly

My Dr's office is normally pretty good about getting back with me but I just called and they said he was in surgery and not expected to be done before 2:30 so I guess its just more waiting :shrug: I know I will still have to wait and compare it to tomorrow's draw I just want something to ease my mind...


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, they just called and said my draw from yesterday which would have been 4wks 6days was 7815 and we will have to compare them to tomorrows draw. Now I'm off to Google 7815...lol


----------



## geordiemammy

That's really good mine was 7400 at 5wks 3 days so yours are much higher x


----------



## momof3bears

Great numbers! Keep us posted on your next draw...


----------



## fayefirth

Fab numbers! Keep us posted hun x


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm crossing my fingers this little one will be healthy and make it.


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok so 20 dpo 7815
22 dpo 13085 .......... they didn't double but I'm not exactly sure they are supposed to double when they get higher than 1200 ??? Any experts on this?


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine didn't double but they are meant to double every 48-72 hours so that's normal


----------



## WantaBelly

Thanks geordie!! I can read that all I want to but actually hearing it from a real person that has experienced it is SO much better!!



P.S. 
Send me some of that blue dust and I will send all of my pink dust your way! ;)


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill sprinkle loads of blue dust over ya lol 

Your numbers are defo good though mine weren't at that til 5wks 4 days for the 7400 so honestly I wouldn't worry at all xx


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Mine were so low it scared me. 4+3=56, 5+1=404. But the doctor assured me that it was doubling properly and that meant a currently viable pregnancy.


----------



## jessshakespea

Does anyone know if you can get actual HCG levels from a urine test? My doc refused to do bloods but did a urine test - he reckons that numbers drop off very quickly with a mc. Thinking about it he couldn't be more wrong, with my mmc my levels were at 1000 at 11.5, after my mc! So what good is a urine test going to do me?! :doh: If my levels were below hpt + then I would have mc already, gah. Why do GPs always sound like they know what they are talking about when they clearly don't?
Great levels, that's good news. It's good to hear that you are all being checked and looked after. :) I'm sure they will keep on going up! :dust: to everyone, of whichever colour you prefer ;)


----------

